# The Shakespeare Incident



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ACK!!

I'm sorry such a lovely and expensive book was ruined. "The course of true love never did run smooth," as they say.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a crime happened. I would have cried as well. That looks like a beautiful book. (it's huge!)
Perhaps they were debating which play was better and it got heated. 

I would salvage as much as the book as possible...you might have some portion of it still. 

I guess it’s fitting – a dramatic end with mystery.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

True...I suppose it's fitting for Shakespeare. Very tragic, but a little comedy (you have to laugh I guess) and mystery. It was a beautiful book. I am going to see if I can find a used one of the same edition. Little punk!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

someone got very emotional while reading .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

olik said:


> someone got very emotional while reading .


Shakespeare can do that :


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We talked about enrichment in class last night.... "Your dog can't really read books...well...he could, but you wouldn't like it. He can't do puzzles...well...he could, but you wouldn't like it..." 

My dogs like to "read" too. I've seriously considered buying tons of cheap paperbacks at used book sales for tearing fun.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I feel fortunate...this is the only thing of mine that the dogs have ever destroyed. Hopefully it's the last! Thanks for the tea and sympathy, GRFers. I knew you would understand.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A little tape here and there and it will be good as new.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ambition should be made of sterner stuff. 

I am surprised the whole book is not gone


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was using my beautiful Edgar Allan Poe complete book of short stories for the exact same purpose. Mine didn't get quite as much damage done, but enough to make me smack my head and ask "why did I use a good book to teach pivots????" As an English teacher, it hurt.

The book I now use is an old dictionary. And I wrapped it in masking tape anyway to help keep him out of it.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jodie, that is a good idea to use an old dictionary. I'm sorry to hear about your Poe book. Isn't it funny the emotional ties we have to certain books? 

I always say that the purpose of my life is to serve as a warning to others, so maybe people will learn from my mistake! lol


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank Goodness for old unused exercise equipment. I use an old square step for pivots. Our instructor suggested a book and I almost used and old "heavy" antique Civil War book. I am so glad I didn't!!

I love Shakespeare and feel your pain.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> A little tape here and there and it will be good as new.


A LOT of tape & it might still be readable. Maybe. All of my cookbooks have chewed corners; my mother used to keep them on a lower shelf. My daughter lost the phone book last week. She said she almost couldn't see the dog for all of the paper(She has a doxie mix). So you're not alone, and you're lucky if this is the only thing you've lost -- so far.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my! Well, at least you don't need a paper shredding machine.  What's the book called? Maybe we can keep our eyes open for you at our local used book stores.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Oh I would have bawled a river. My mini doxie managed to chew the last chapter out of one of my beloved and treasured Nora Roberts books (I collect) and ever since he saw me bawling over that book he hasnt touched one. He will go out of his way to avoid my books now...maybe he just loves me that much..Ill have to be on guard tho once my golden Max arrives almost 2 yrs old with no manners whatsoever.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aaggh! I'm just seeing this and I think I'd STILL be crying if that were mine. 

I have a first edition Byron that was kept well out of reach until Riley was completely trustworthy. He could have destroyed anything else in the house and I wouldn't have cared. Had that been ruined, I would have cried.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like something MacKenzie would have done. What is it with Goldens and paper?

I could be reading a bill, and she will come right up to it and take a bite.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have that book, I think. I love it. It was my textbook in Shakespeare's Histories and Comedies in College. I bet Amazon or B&N should have a used copy.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

How now, my lord, why do you keep alone,
Of sorriest fancies your companions making,
Using those thoughts which should indeed have died
With them they think on? Things without all remedy
Should be without regard: what's done, is done.


----------

